# Wiper Motor Problem



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am pretty new to using motors and such in props and just got in my wiper motor from Monster Guts. Now I know it should be fool proof but I can't seem to hook up the quick connect leads to the motor. I am not sure if I am putting them in the right way or what but could anyone help direct me how or do you happen to have a picture of how they connect to the motor? I am looking forward to getting it started up and put to use. Thanks for the help!

Frightguy.

Grimlock Manor Haunted House
http://www.grimlockmanor.com/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hi Frightguy,

There are connection images on the monster guts website.
http://monsterguts.com/extra/prodImages.php?productId=4


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah I saw those but it's actually connecting the leads to the terminals that I cannot seem to do. They don't seem to connect so I am not sure if I am plugging them in the right way.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The female spade connectors are pretty tight. Try opening them a bit with a small screwdriver tip (carefully) and they'll fit correctly.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Otaku is correct. If that doesn't work you might have to cut out some plastic on the motor with wire cutters to expose the male connectors. My first motor I bought accepted the spade connectors easily but my second motor which was slightly different needed to be cut open.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

looks like i may have to try that. I am trying to do what Otaku said but it still isn't working out very good.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Just use insulated spade connectors and there should be no threat of shorting out.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Frightguy, shot you an email earlier. Did you get it?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I did the screwdriver idea on all of mine and it works like a charm.


----------

